# How to run T3/Clen Cycle



## BigBoiH (Oct 21, 2010)

This is a cycle that is somewhat new to me. I have learned the basic fundamentals of running the compounds such as; pyramid doses, max doses, cycle length, etc. What I am unsure of and havent found much information about is the nutrient aspect. 
Now for some information about me:
6'0
220lb
16% BF
5x5 Routine of compound training
On the 6th week of 750mg Test C out of a 12 week cycle. The tenth week I am going to be dropping the Test C and running Test P for the last 2 weeks. I have mainly been running this cycle as a clean bulk. My protein intake is close to 300 grams a day. My caloric intake is close to 3500. I am eating very clean.
I would like to know how I should run the diet aspect and if you do have additional information about doses and running I would like to hear it to, so I may compare to what I have researched.
Thanks guys,
BigBoiH


----------

